# adjusting headlights



## gibo27 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi guys, new to nissan and forum. Recently purchased a 05 X-trail and the headlights are pointing to high for some reason, I don't have auto adjusting so is there an adjusting screw somewhere around the headlight, had a look but nothing looked familiar.

Cheers

Gibo


----------



## gibo27 (Aug 20, 2010)

*adj headlight*

All good , found the 8mm adjusting bolt....pretty obvious.

Cheers

Gibo


----------



## tess (May 2, 2010)

Hi Gibo
I need to do the same thing to my headlights, but throw the beam further down the road. Where is this 8mm bolt?

Thanks

Tess


----------



## gibo27 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Tess, if you lift the bonnet and look behind the headlight you will see a small bolt coming out of the back of the plastic rear cover, you can't miss it. From memory screw it clockwise to adjust beam down. (The bolt sticks out about an inch)
Hope this helps.

Gibo


----------



## tess (May 2, 2010)

I found it, (only because I bought a workshop manual) on mine its a white plastic 8mm nut

Thanks mate

Tess


----------

